# Wyoming unit 108



## goforbroke

Would love to talk to anybody that has hunted or been in wyoming elk unit 108, or deer unit 84 or antelope units 55 or 108. Drew an elk tag and trying to get some info. Any info will help. Thanks

Nate smith 8018852703


----------



## 2:22

Basically you are saying the same area for all of the hunts, right? I have hunted the unit below it a few times and also to the east but not that unit. There was pretty decent hunting in the areas that I was in but even though it was close to your area, it could be miles apart in hunt information. Sorry.


----------



## wyogoob

I've never hunted in Elk 108; only passed thru on the north-south highways some. Have worked the gas patch on the west side of Rt 789, 108's western border. The area reminds me of that around Evanston; mostly high mountain desert, a sagebrush steppe with some junipers, quakies, a piney draw or two, and some natural gas production and pipeline activities - lots of BLM ground and lots of roads.

I do know it's a wintering area for deer and elk and they have some liberal cow/calf hunts there. About ten years ago there was an elk die-off that had the Game & Fish baffled for awhile. 
see: http://www.nytimes.com/2004/03/23/scien ... d-elk.html
It seems elk were contracting a debilitating disease from eating lichen....uh that's about all there is to eat in some parts of that country. :| Mr Google says the disease was still a problem during the 2012 elk hunting season. see: http://trib.com/news/state-and-regional ... 5797e.html

There was a big fight over developing the Atlantic Rim Gas Field and the Game and Fish put a lot of effort into studying big game numbers, their migration routes, and the impact the new gas field would have on big, and upland, game populations.

That's about all I know. Use to be some nice deer that lived in that area and good numbers of deer that wintered there, but those days are long gone. Worked in Rawlins and Wamsutter a lot back in the day, but I just don't get over there much anymore.

Good luck. My only advice would be to hunt late in the season.


----------



## johnnycake

Was that elk die off ten years ago alread? Wow, I remember reading about that in the Bugle--didn't seem too long ago!


----------



## wyogoob

johnnycake said:


> Was that elk die off ten years ago alread? Wow, I remember reading about that in the Bugle--didn't seem too long ago!


Winter of 2003/2004.


----------

